# Покупаю аккодеон для училища / консерватории. Посоветуйте



## _Scandalli_ (29 Май 2013)

Я сейчас заканчиваю 2-й курс муз. училища. Появилась возможность приобрести новый аккордеон. С расчетом, что хватит на консу) Посоветуете? 
Кстати, желательно нормальный дизайн, чтобы для концертных выступлений (эстрада) подходил)


----------



## диапазон64 (29 Май 2013)

*_Scandalli_*,
В решении этого вопроса рекомендую обратиться к zet10 (Юрий является одним из активных участников форума и предложит Вам наилучшие варианты как по цене, так и по качеству).


----------



## oleg45120 (30 Май 2013)

За эти деньги можете присматриваться в Vignoni, Ottavianelli. На мой вкус второй вариант предпочтительнее.


----------



## ze_go (30 Май 2013)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> С расчетом, что хватит на консу


_Scandalli_ писал:


> чтобы для концертных выступлений (эстрада)


Небольшое противоречие в желаниях, т.к. в "консе" вряд ли одобрят инструмент, настроенный в разлив (который на эстраде - в самый раз).
Или я чего-то не допонял?
В первом случае (для "консы", с выбором и без разлива за эти деньги б.у., разумеется) стоит присмотреться к "АККО", Scandalli, Bugari, Pigini, Guerrini, Victoria, Ballone Burini, Zero Sette и т.д. 
во втором - ко всему остальному (Vignoni, Fantini, Ottavianelli и т.д.) (если повезёт, то без выборной клавиатуры в левой за эти деньги можно взять и новый из перечисленных для первого случая)


----------



## _Scandalli_ (30 Май 2013)

Cпасибо большое за ответы!) А у меня появился новый вопрос: чем отличается Скандалли Супер 6 от Скандалли Супер Л? Разница в 3 500 тыс. евро!


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Май 2013)

*_Scandalli_*,
по техническим характеристикам обе модели практически одинаковы. Вся разница в звучании. У Супер 6- голоса ручной работы, а в Супер Л ставят более низкого качества ( делала машина, а лишь подгонялись вручную).


----------



## Vladimir Zh (30 Май 2013)

диапазон64 писал:


> У Супер 6- голоса ручной работы


Интересно, это откуда такие данные, из рекламных проспектов?
Вручную голоса делают, насколько я знаю, только в у нас. Мало того, когда итальянцы приезжали к Баринову смотреть "что за зверь такой - цельная планка", они сразу же отмели ручной способ изготовления голосов, как "Ну о-очень дорогой и нерентабельный".


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Май 2013)

*Vladimir Zh*,
Я разделяю Ваше мнение. Но тем не менее итальяшки называют все то, что хорошо звучит голосами " ручной" работы (мано). Подобная терминология распространилась , видимо, от них. Я просто дал понять автору темы, что разница состоит в звучании. Хотя лично для меня ни итальянский кусок, ни даже их цельная планка никогда по настоящему не звучали, и не думаю что когда-либо зазвучат. Это мое личное мнение.


----------

